

America’s Best Burrito - Bud
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/americas-best-burrito/

======
burritofanatic
Ugh, when I lived in San Francisco, I concluded that the burritos were pretty
awful when compared to burritos from the south, particularly San Diego - as
far as 'American' style burritos go. Granted, this isn't the typical SF
burrito, but my heart sinks each time I hear anyone rave about any burrito
from the mission of the rest of SF.

Before anyone gets combative, yes, I also must admit that the basis for
comparison isn't equal, because they're of different styles.

~~~
lziz
Love the user name.

SD native here. The burritos start to suck going north as soon as LA. And to
think most of the country's idea of a burrito is Chipotle. _shudder_

------
Bud
Triumph for San Francisco's own La Taqueria in 538's rigorous nationwide
burrito challenge! I can testify that these folks do indeed make a fine
burrito.

